# Μου πέρασε - το πέρασα



## Librarian44

Dear friends,
How would you translate the following:
Σου πέρασε η γρίππη; Ναι, την πέρασα ελαφρά.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nona35

I think that the grip didn't affect the person speaking?!!!


----------



## Librarian44

Nona 35, there are two persons speaking. The first asks, the second answers. The question refers to the meaning of the verb περνώ in connection to an illness. In the question the illness is the subject, in the answer the object.


----------



## Nona35

OK! as I understood it, someone is asking another person, did the grip reached  you, he answers yes but I wasn't affected. (sorry I am not an expert but I am trying to help !


----------



## ireney

Hello Librarian. There are multiple ways of saying things but I'll give it a shot
- Are you over the flu?
- Yes, it was a mild case.


----------



## Librarian44

Thanks Ireney!  My own answer would be quite similar, but I asked anyway as it seems there is no specific way of conveying that particular meaning. Another (similar) case would be: the child hurts a knee, the mother says "έλα να το φιλήσω εγώ, να (σου) περάσει". She kisses the child, then asks "(Σου) πέρασε τώρα;" And the child might answer "(Μου) πέρασε".


----------



## velisarius

We (in BE) would probably use the phrase "to kiss it better". 

- Come here and I'll kiss it better.
- Is it better now?
- Yes, it's (all) better now.


----------



## Αγγελος

-- Have you gotten over the flu?
-- Yes, I only had a mild case.


----------



## Librarian44

Thank you all, even with considerable delay!


----------

